
Ask HN: Looking for a simulator/game for learning to make PCB's/computers? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;d like to learn how to design little dev boards&#x2F;PCB&#x27;s&#x2F;computers&#x2F;electronics.<p>However learning electronics is somewhat daunting because there&#x27;s so much to learn but also hard because it requires physically making and connecting things to see if they work.<p>I wondered if there was some sort of electronics design emulator&#x2F;simulator&#x2F;teaching tool&#x2F;game that would allow you to virtually design things and see if they work and also somehow teach you along the way what things do and why they are done a certain way?
======
forgot_account
I'd probably start with Shenzhen I/O:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenzhen_I/O](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenzhen_I/O)

It's on Steam.

